Ask HN: What technology will change the world 2017? - Numberwang
======
tracker1
I know it's been out for a couple years and often touted as the next cool
thing, but I feel that 2017 will be the year of docker/containers in general.
A lot of the tooling around the space has started to really mature, and
offerings across the major cloud providers and Docker inc make this an obvious
target.

